# A use for scraps of lumber



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

Saw this online , so i made one too, its a chopping board:chef:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Ouch, my eyes hurt too much just looking at the picture, I'd probably cut a finger off while trying to dice onions with that thing.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

What kind of scraps are you making cutting boards out of?


----------



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

Teak,Oak,and Mahogany i think , it was on a rack and i just pulled the ones with the most contrast


----------



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

i should say ,i am a mason not a carpenter.


----------



## joecot (Mar 30, 2008)

If that's what your cutting board looks like, I'd love to see your chimney!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

joecot said:


> If that's what your cutting board looks like, I'd love to see your chimney!


That's funny right there ^^^^^^


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Sliced 2x leftovers, sweat shirt material Fiberglas resin and foam.

Foam and 2 xs I had the rest I had to buy, still a cheap project considering how long it will last.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

That's beautiful work, but I would prolly cut my fingers using it because I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

oravik said:


> Saw this online , so i made one too, its a chopping board:chef:


that's pretty badazz .. keep em comin new guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Seeing as you're a mason. How about a brick pattern cutting board? "Bricks" are end grain cherry, "mortar" is hard maple.

Tom


----------



## oravik (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes thats really smart , i will maybe try one like that when i cut through the one i did


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I made about 40 cutting boards for Christmas presents a few years ago. That was one of them I gave away. 

Tom


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Used to be, anything I had under 2" wide was scrap. One of my uses was to laminate 3 pieces together and make a 16' long piece and round over the top and finish it and call it handrail.

I priced some quarter round and determined that there is no such thing as waste. 

One can go down to 1/2"x1/2" stock and make quarter round.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

That looks like what Brian (prestigeR&D) did for a floor inlay. I think he used merbau, Koa, and maple. Looks good.


----------



## datrder (Mar 24, 2007)

Beautiful cutting board, but I don't think Teak or Oak should be used for cutting boards. Teak has oils that you probably don't want contacting your food and Oak has open grain which allows bacteria to fester. Not sure about Mahogany but I've never seen it used for cutting boards so I would guess there is a good reason why. On the bright side if you can't cut food on it you will always have the best looking cutting board in town.


----------



## 20 and Out (Apr 11, 2010)

You should use p.t. Then you don't have to worry about it getting wet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Seeing as you're a mason. How about a brick pattern cutting board? "Bricks" are end grain cherry, "mortar" is hard maple.
> 
> Tom


That's really nice!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> That's really nice!


Thanks.

Tom


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

cleveman said:


> Used to be, anything I had under 2" wide was scrap. One of my uses was to laminate 3 pieces together and make a 16' long piece and round over the top and finish it and call it handrail.
> 
> I priced some quarter round and determined that there is no such thing as waste.
> 
> One can go down to 1/2"x1/2" stock and make quarter round.


I've got a knife for my moulder to cut base shoe. So, before I clean up the scrap pile beside the tablesaw, I rip down everything long to 1/2x3/4" & put it in the lumber rack. Then when I need base shoe, I just pull out all the scraps & spend 30 minutes making base shoe.:thumbup:


----------

